# Looking for pico - fish



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my tank is super tiny, and I was thinking of something very very small, blenny's or something. Maybe a white tipped reef shark  1.5 gallon. I do have a 10 as backup.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I suggest a Yellow clown goby or neon goby 
Both stay small and have tons of personality !


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

do either of those by chance partner with a pistol?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Nope neither of these gobys go with pistol shrimps but that might be a good selection for your smal tank 

Generally the pistol shrimp goby types are classed as prawn gobys and the following genera are noted as having symbioses with shrimp: Amblyeleotris, Ctenogobiops, Cryptocentrus, Stonogobiops, Vanderhorstia, Tomiamichthys and Mahidolia.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll consider those gobies, neons seem pretty


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

here are a bunch you can try - what I plan to put in my pico - not all of because it won't be easy to find them, but:
Gum drop coral croucher
Panda goby 
trimma goby
eviota goby
white cap goby (with pistol shrimp)
Flaming prawn goby
pygmy dart fish
pygmy pink streak wrasse
red spot cardinal

inverts:
pederson anemone shrimp
porcelain crab
sexy shrimp

plenty of things for you to look at


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Sexy and Porcelain crabs are two inverts I am considering. 

Pistols appeal to me, but I still might get that for my 10 gallon when I get it sorted out.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I chose a neon, it is so adorable <3


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice choice !
I love mine - beautiful fish with lots of personality


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah mine has decided to hang out behind my mag float









I guess it is time to update my thread... I shall do that tomorrow hopefully when everything is less pissed off. I just did a WC.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

if you're interested in something extra special, some white capped gobies are on their way into town...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd love to, but I gotta sit laurels for a bit. Any idea the cost?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

i think 150ish...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

bit out of my range at the moment.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Another suggestion for pico size fish 

I picked up a beautiful tail spot blenny at Coral Reef Shop 
Gets along with everyone in my tank including my neon goby 
The blenny is small now 1.5 inches and very bold - always swimming around and eats frozen brine, mysis and flakes 
What a character ! Cute fish !


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Rumour has it.....member: "TeeMee" might have some new additions to her display(s) this evening.....


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Taipan said:


> Rumour has it.....member: "TeeMee" might have some new additions to her display(s) this evening.....


How does he do it ?!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I posted pics in my thread. cross posting this of my new goby. So so so cute.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I just picked up a Neon Eviota yesterday, so cute. What about one of these guys? griessingeri goby. 



I've got 3, one is adult sized and in a 20 gallon, and I have two small ones (relative ) in a pico frag tank. They are extremely hardy for something that looks so fragile.


----------

